# Passport for kids



## Birroc (23 May 2011)

Hi,
Have 2 kids (4+9) and we are going on our first foreign trip in summer. I need to get passports sorted. What is the process involved and can anyone give me tips on what to do. My own passport has also expired.


----------



## Complainer (23 May 2011)

Get the forms from your Garda Station, then get yourself and all your paperwork into your nearest passport office asap.

http://www.thejournal.ie/chaos-returns-to-the-passport-office-140239-May2011/


----------



## Sandals (23 May 2011)

forms also available from post office, four passport photos, pps numbers, birthcerts, trip to garda station and then trip to post office, send by passport express as delays even this way (just got infant first one and three year old renewed this morning).

But you and your husband/wife must be present with the child in garda station which is the worst bit to sign.


----------



## huskerdu (25 May 2011)

For a child's passport, Both parents need to sign the permission bit and their signature needs to be witnessed. 
This is done to ensure that one parent does not forge the signature of the other one. 

The signature can be witnessed by a Garda/GP/Accountant/Lawyer/School Principal
who knows you. Can be a bit of effort to get someone to do this. 

Also, to clarify Sandals post, only one parent needs to go to the Garda Station to get the photos signed.


----------



## suemoo1 (25 May 2011)

huskerdu said:


> For a child's passport, Both parents need to sign the permission bit and their signature needs to be witnessed.
> This is done to ensure that one parent does not forge the signature of the other one.
> 
> The signature can be witnessed by a Garda/GP/Accountant/Lawyer/School Principal
> ...



both parents need to sign the form in the garda station.. ive re-newed my daughters a couple of times and both parents have to sign the form.. signatures needed from both parents in front of garda.


----------



## Mpsox (25 May 2011)

huskerdu said:


> For a child's passport, Both parents need to sign the permission bit and their signature needs to be witnessed.
> This is done to ensure that one parent does not forge the signature of the other one.
> 
> The signature can be witnessed by a Garda/GP/Accountant/Lawyer/School Principal
> ...


 
Gardai will do it easily once you both have ID, we just took our own passports with us and they signed it in 5 minutes


----------



## huskerdu (25 May 2011)

Not all Gardai will witness the signature if it is a big busy station and they do not know  you. They are not obliged to, if they do not know you but some will if you have ID.

You can get the parents signature on the permission page witnessed by lots of different people, not just the Gardai.

Having the childs photo authenticated is  different. This must be done by the Gardai and only one parent need attend. I have done this many times, as I usually get the permission bit done completely separately


----------



## jonocon (25 May 2011)

just been to Irishtown Garda Station to sort out my daughters passport, myself and her mum had to attend with 4 photos and our passports to verify who we were, the garda did the rest and witnessed it, sent it off with passport express in post office for €35, said it'll take 13 working days instead of 10 as there is a back log, passport express get priority.


----------



## suemoo1 (26 May 2011)

thats great.. it took 14 days for my daughters to come back, but once everything is filled out correctly etc you should have no probs...happy holidays.!


----------



## Birroc (7 Jun 2011)

Where is the best place to get passport photos done? Last time I got it done was in a chemist somewhere but the passport office seem fairly strict on the photo quality. I am in Galway city.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jun 2011)

Birroc said:


> Where is the best place to get passport photos done? Last time I got it done was in a chemist somewhere but the passport office seem fairly strict on the photo quality. I am in Galway city.



I found the local chemist shop to be best as they are generally familiar with the requirements for passports.  You can check this with them when you call in.  

I got some done a few years ago in one of the passport machines and they were rejected because they were too dark.  Had to request a refund from the operators and have a new lot done in the chemist.  The saga went on and on.


----------



## Sandals (8 Jun 2011)

second the chemist, personal touch who have no problem in redoing the photo if not suitable (esp. if infant or giddy toddler...) Price seems to have, paid €5 last feb but €7 last month.


----------



## PyritePete (8 Jun 2011)

got my photos done in a local chemist, I asked them were they ok and they said yes. Not being 100% sure, I showed the photos at the local Garda Station and he said there should be no problem....but when I went to the Passport office they would not accept them. Paid 6 EUR for more photos.

Be careful which chemist you choose...


----------



## Sandals (9 Jun 2011)

PyritePete, go and get your money back, only way standards well improve for other people....


----------



## PyritePete (9 Jun 2011)

Sandals said:


> PyritePete, go and get your money back, only way standards well improve for other people....


 
This was over a year ago but I thought I would post my experience. When I went home and showed them to MrsPete she thought they wouldn't be good enough - not the first time she was right 

I should have went back but didn't. Looking back on it now, I should have complained.


----------



## Sandals (12 Jun 2011)

Just to add for other peoples info, if applying for first passport, for infant in my case, I needed to send either the mothers or fathers long birth cert or passport to prove parents nationality. 

Somehow this escaped me and so passport office had to ring me requesting one of the above.


----------

